# Alpine IVA-D800C/E Review Support



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok Guys! I got my Alpine IVA-D800C delivered form China. I am putting forward what works & what does not works on this unit in North America.

*Things that works: *

1) Unit plays region1 DVD's "seller says it will play region 1 thru 6 DVD's"
2) FM tuner works perfectly*
3) Bluetooth works "tested KCE-400BT"

* Does not display station ID


*Things that does not work *
1) Sat radio "tested TUA-T020XM" Unit does not recognized this XM tuner.
2) AM radio is not 100% compatiable with North America. This will be a hit & miss eg; I tried to tune to 610. Tuner will only tune to 612. 
3) HD radio "tested TUA-T550HD" Connects & passes signal but does not receive in HD on bench test. This could be due to poor signal in my house. _More test maybe needed once installed in my car_. 

I did not test functions like USB & iPod. I am sure those will work without any problem, since they are not restricted by region. I did not test the navigation at this time. I am waiting on the ALPINE NVE-M300 to arrive. I am pretty sure this will work. But will update once tested. I also tested a CHA-S624 CD changer that works perfectly.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Notice the long yellow wire with blue strip. That is your parking brake wire to override the video lock out. So no special box needed anymore.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I will have some video up soon!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm so anxious I can't stand it!!!!

Bummer about the XM and HD Radio but I've never used either so no real loss for me. The XM makes sense since that's only available in the US so no need to add support for it for any other units. 

I haven't used a changer in lord knows how long but I may source one just for for grins. DEFINITELY going to add the 400BT. For Navi I think I'll stick with my TomTom. No worry about the voice function working or not and far easier/less expensive to update. 

Thanks again for getting all this set up, the answers, and your help with me!

e-victoria said he was going to put something extra in my box but didn't say what. Now I'm all curious.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> e-victoria said he was going to put something extra in my box but didn't say what. Now I'm all curious.


Good! Glad he is taking care of you. I emailed him the link to this thread. So he has information on how the unit performs in North America.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Links to youtube clips I uploaded!




Tuner demonstration
c tuner - YouTube


DVD demonstration
c DVD - YouTube


CD demonstration
c optical - YouTube *







Enjoy!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Erin, if you decide to get this unit & do a full audio performance test. Could you please post it in this thread? That way all the information will be in one place.

Thxs
Vic.*


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

It sure looks sexy.... And the RCA connections can be removed to make it clean and easy install....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Which I'm ecstatic about! Finally someone other than Pioneer with that idea. All I need is power, antenna, iPod, optical and Ai-Net and I'm set. I think I might run iPod AND USB so I can use dual iPods. One for video and one for audio. Yes!!!!

I can't wait!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

They are up again.

Alpine IVA-D800C\ IVA-D800E 7" DVD USB iPhone iPod FREE Remote iPhone cable | eBay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

So I got mine in (finally) and HUGE thanks to Vic for helping me out with that. I'm not sure what his "something extra" was that he put in the box unless he meant the remote control or the manual in Chinese... lol No other language manuals, no warranty cards, no install manual, nothing. :surprised:

Good thing I DL'd the Australian manuals already!  I will say, not having to deal with the RCAs will be QUITE nice and make everything fit better. I should even have plenty of room for the BT module since the Metra kit for the MINI has a DD opening. There is one connector (white, 6-pin but only 5 slots filled) on a pigtail that I can't find mentioned anywhere. It doesn't help that I can't DL the UK or AU manuals at work so I'll have to wait until I get home to find out. 

Other than that I can't wait to get this thing is so I can set my gains and put my freakin' carpet back in the car!!! lol :laugh:


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

That connector is for the backup cam.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!

NOTHING went the way I planned for the install. The 40-pin ribbon cable I ordered to keep the OEM computer display didn't fit because MINI changed it AGAIN. Now I need a 50-pin 0.50mm pitch cable. The only supplied that doesn't want a kidney for one takes a month to get them to me so I can't do that until I'm stateside. Wasted two hours trying to figure out why the processor wasn't firing up, pulled the side panels in the hatch out, tried a few things then after wasting an hour I remembered I hadn't engaged the circuit breaker... No place to install the sub level control knob that I even half-way liked. Optical cable didn't work . Then the best part. Got everything in, sounding reasonable (only XO, no T/A or EQ yet), fire it up, the screen slides up, and proceeded to hit the trim ring on the speedo... You gotta be ****tin' me. It's bad enough that it's easier to use the sub display than the main screen. So now I have to pull everything apart again, move it to the lower half of the DD opening and HOPE it clears the ring, or at least clears enough to make the screen usable until I'm stateside and can modify another one with a notch for the screen. If that doesn't work I'm FUBAR'd and will have to look at other options like the 910 or a single DIN Ai-Net unit that has processor compatibility which, as far as I can tell, are the D800 and the 910. 

Ugh...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Paul, I have no idea what cable you are talking about. But try these guys > Stonewall Cable: On-line catalog for computer and network cables.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's just a basic ribbon cable. In a MINI you can keep the oem radio in the car to keep the computer happy and keep the oem display but you need a longer ribbon cable to connect the since the radio is moved to behind the speedo.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Email a picture of the cable with the ends to stonewall cable. They might be able to help you.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It looks like all they have is like, cable cables. I need an AWM flat cable. Like these - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

This is actually who I got it from.


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

So, after a few weeks of using the unit... how's it doing?
Very interested still in these, just don't have the budget to get one to 'test' it.
How's the optical out & will it fully control a h701?
Thanks for the info as always!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Rexrode said:


> So, after a few weeks of using the unit... how's it doing?
> Very interested still in these, just don't have the budget to get one to 'test' it.
> How's the optical out & will it fully control a h701?
> 
> ...




Sorry man, I have not had a chance to install mine as of yet. I should get around to doing it by month end. I know Paul had started to install his. Maybe he give some insight.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I LOVE mine. It's smooth, responsive, and sounds amazing. I can't comment on optical because the optical cable I got was the Panasonic version and it doesn't stay in place very well. I'm going to replace it with the true Alpine cable and see what changes, but even running Ai-Net it's awesome. 

The ONLY knock, and this is true of ALL DVD units IME, it takes a little bit to recognize and start playing the disc. As I use my iPod most of the time this is a minor issue at best. 

I have no idea if it will fully control a 701. I'd imagine it would, but I can't say for sure and I'm using an H800.


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for that. 
I'm redoing the car this summer & have a h701 in the garage, so I'm torn between getting this unit & using the 701, or sticking with the bit1. 
Well, enjoy the units guys, I may be joining if we can still get em.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll be using mine with the H701, so I'll will know soon.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

FWIW, I like the H800 more than the B1.1 but if you're going with the 701, I'd probably take the B1.1 unless not having a controller to permanently mount is a priority for you.


----------



## hatemi (Dec 23, 2011)

It works perfectly with H700/701. The only thing that bugs me about that combo is the difference in sound levels with different DVDs. Some have the volume so low that even everything maxed out its not nearly loud enough to really enjoy the concert. On other discs the level is somewhat higher but still not as high as CDs.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Well............ I finally got it in the car! Just need to make a trim ring. 





















DVA-5205




















iPod











CHA-S624 Changer











PXA-H701


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

NVE-M300 Navigation


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

KCE-400BT


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How do you like the M300? Been thinking about adding one to my setup


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

do you guys know anyone who has compared this beast to the INA-w910 in terms of SQ? via optical more specifically.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Optical is optical. There should not be any measurable difference since they're both Alpine units but I could be wrong. I would take the D800 over the 910 for the knob alone.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> How do you like the M300? Been thinking about adding one to my setup


I have not used it to find anything yet. So I can't say how good it is at this time. But I think you should get one before they are all gone. They are a discontinued item.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

someyoungguy said:


> do you guys know anyone who has compared this beast to the INA-w910 in terms of SQ? via optical more specifically.


From an optical stand point when connected to the PXA-H800. It is the PXA-H800 you would be hearing. Not the hu! The Hu would would be a control unit & transport mechanism. Check this link http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...08165-alpine-ina-w910-vs-alpine-iva-w505.html


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Optical still only output the cd player, or does the ipod play through it also?
I know my last 2 Alpines only sent cd data, if I remember correctly.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep! The optical is for the disc drive mechanism only. The iPod seems to be the same as other alpine HU. I find the same music from a USB stick sounds better than the iPod.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Which is odd since being USB connected it should be digital from both bypassing the iPod d/a which, btw, is pretty damned solid. Gavin's said that, cd sounds better than both.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone know where else could i get this unit. e-victorias ebay items just disappeared


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Email him through the ebay storefront. Last time I was going to get this unit I asked him to put it up & the next day it was there.
Still haven't gotten a chance to get one, hopefully soon.


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

I got mine from proshop-hk... I had messaged e-victoria and he said it was him, although I think it is his brother's storefront. Either way just message one. I bought mine in May. 

Btw this is my first post and really appreciate being a part of the forum that has already helped/educated me so much. I've been following many threads for a long time.


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, I've been meaning to ask what do you all think of the "banking" on the USB? It seems kinda annoying to me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dunno, don't use USB for memory sticks. iPod always works perfectly, sounds great, and no banking to worry about.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

NF4EVR said:


> Oh, I've been meaning to ask what do you all think of the "banking" on the USB? It seems kinda annoying to me.



It is annoying! I have not spent much time to figure it out yet. But, the USB audio does sounds better than the iPod audio.


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah I can already tell that I am going to have to buy an ipod classic or multiple USBs to maintain my sanity. 

Oh hey Quality didn't I read you had an H800 hooked up to yours? I am trying to install mine and for some reason I am getting no audio at all... I was wondering if you had any issues with the HU. 

I have the two switches set to eq and only an ai-net going to the processor.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

Actually forget it, I think I figured out the issue.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What was the problem? I do have an H800 paired with mine. Ai-Net connection was very easy. Optical was a PITA with the Panny optical cable so I forked out the money for the Alpine and it should work better. Better in the sense that it'll actually lock into place which the Panny cable doesn't do.


----------



## hatemi (Dec 23, 2011)

The USB banking and its pickynes with file indexing is the real downfall with this HU. Some albums continue from the song that was playing before the power was turned off and continue to the next song on the album. On others it just jumps to the first song on the album and thinks its track number 2... Annoying.


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah hatemi I know. I can't fully understand how the usb can be so bad on here and be much better on other Alpine's. 

Quality, I was doing the install after work one day and I was trying to rush. I had very briefly looked at the manual to see the RCA layout for my (very bare bones system) and I didn't realize the RCAs are laid out in the opposite from logical order. the 7 & 8 ourputs are on top and decrease down the length of the unit... I slapped it together thinking the top would be 1 & 2. I was also at witts end because mine shipped with a malfunctioning USB cable and it took me an hour or two to figure that out. I was ready to throw the thing by the time I got to the output problem. Thanks for the advice on the optical cable btw I was about to order one. I'll be sure and just get an Alpine. How did you even get the panasonic to stay? did you duck-it? lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

NF4EVR said:


> yeah hatemi I know. I can't fully understand how the usb can be so bad on here and be much better on other Alpine's.
> 
> Quality, I was doing the install after work one day and I was trying to rush. I had very briefly looked at the manual to see the RCA layout for my (very bare bones system) and I didn't realize the RCAs are laid out in the opposite from logical order. the 7 & 8 ourputs are on top and decrease down the length of the unit... I slapped it together thinking the top would be 1 & 2. I was also at witts end because mine shipped with a malfunctioning USB cable and it took me an hour or two to figure that out. I was ready to throw the thing by the time I got to the output problem. Thanks for the advice on the optical cable btw I was about to order one. I'll be sure and just get an Alpine. How did you even get the panasonic to stay? did you duck-it? lol


I zip-tied it with the rest of the cables and thet hald it pretty solidly. I decided I wanted the mechanical connection as well.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

guys just got my unit. may i ask what remote model did yours come with? coz mine didn't come with one when i bought it


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

someyoungguy said:


> guys just got my unit. may i ask what remote model did yours come with? coz mine didn't come with one when i bought it


It should come with a RUE4203 remote! I'll double check the model number later. Email the seller & let them know of the shortage.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Confirmed! RUE4203 is the correct remote.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response. One more thing, does the IVA-D800 need the PAC TR7 bypass? No time yet to get it installed, tried to run it at home using a computer power supply but cannot reach other setup menus. Pardon me on the noob question, just started DIYing.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^^^ read page one second post.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

where do i tap that wire(yellow with blue strip)? do i just ground it? again pardon my ignorance (please dont bite me ).


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's in the manual but yes, ground it.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! Made it play videos already even though it is being powered by an atx PSU. 

*(About my missing remote and manuals)* (Yes mine didn't come with any manuals, even in Chinese LOL)

I'm currently taking a vacation here in Manila,Philippines (I grew up here btw) and so I decided to get the unit locally. I tried to call the Alpine Distributor here and they said that the unit does not really come with a remote, thus I conclude that the remote and the chinese manual was the "Free" / "Extra" that e-victoria was talking about. Lucky you guys.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Honestly, I don't even like it. I'm going to get an RUE-4187 and use that. I'll have to use the 4203 for movies unless they support touchscreen selection but for normal use, I HATE the 4203. Everything is in a goofy place and the buttons are too small. The 4187, on the other hand, will control all the basic functions, will get you into the audio processor menu, and even has a tilt control for the screen.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> Honestly, I don't even like it. I'm going to get an RUE-4187 and use that. I'll have to use the 4203 for movies unless they support touchscreen selection but for normal use, I HATE the 4203. Everything is in a goofy place and the buttons are too small. The 4187, on the other hand, will control all the basic functions, will get you into the audio processor menu, and even has a tilt control for the screen.



I see. Please do post a feedback once you get to try RUE-4187


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

someyoungguy said:


> Thanks for the help guys! Made it play videos already even though it is being powered by an atx PSU.
> 
> *(About my missing remote and manuals)* (Yes mine didn't come with any manuals, even in Chinese LOL)
> 
> I'm currently taking a vacation here in Manila,Philippines (I grew up here btw) and so I decided to get the unit locally. I tried to call the Alpine Distributor here and they said that the unit does not really come with a remote, thus I conclude that the remote and the chinese manual was the "Free" / "Extra" that e-victoria was talking about. Lucky you guys.


You can download the manaul form Alpine of Australia website.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And Alpine UK.


----------



## chevilo (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello,
One question about this unit.
IVA-D800 can read .WAV files from CD-R or DVD-R ?
MP3, AAC and VMA yes, but WAV ??

Thanks.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

It DOES NOT support WAV files.


----------



## tokapaho (Aug 22, 2011)

chevilo said:


> Hello,
> One question about this unit.
> IVA-D800 can read .WAV files from CD-R or DVD-R ?
> MP3, AAC and VMA yes, but WAV ??
> ...


If you burn WAV files to a CD-R, they will become standard PCM files: same as any CD you buy in any store. If it reads CD-R's, it will read your WAV files.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

And I thought it can play videos through the USB  This is depressing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You can play iPod videos through USB.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

what converter and format did you use? mine display's a black screen only when i play videos through my iPhone.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's whatever they're encoded as when you do digital downloads through the iTunes Store. .m4a maybe? I'll have to look.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Already got it working, my bad! Didn't know at first you needed the AUX cable too LOL thought it was USB only haha!

EDIT

Is it possible to use pac swi-jack and play ipod videos at the same time? Because I noticed the swi-jack has a jack that needs to go in where the ipod/iphone aux goes in to play videos.


----------



## NF4EVR (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Quality_Sound, do you think that the Alpine RUE-4190 would work with it? I want a new remote cause I definitely hate the one that came with it. Also, I am finally hooking a 400bt up to it and wondered if anyone has tried running another ipod to it? Use one for videos and one for music? Thanks in advance!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, the Alpine RUE-4190 will work!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

NF4EVR said:


> Hey Quality_Sound, do you think that the Alpine RUE-4190 would work with it? I want a new remote cause I definitely hate the one that came with it. Also, I am finally hooking a 400bt up to it and wondered if anyone has tried running another ipod to it? Use one for videos and one for music? Thanks in advance!


As noted below, all Alpine remotes are interchangeable. 

You will NOT be able to use a second iPod connected to the 400BT. I tried. The D800 won't even see it.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> *You will NOT be able to use a second iPod connected to the 400BT. I tried. The D800 won't even see it*.


That's a fact! We both tried it.


----------



## chevilo (Mar 13, 2009)

tokapaho said:


> If you burn WAV files to a CD-R, they will become standard PCM files: same as any CD you buy in any store. If it reads CD-R's, it will read your WAV files.


No, they are not equal.
WAV files in cd-r or dvd-r, are not standar pcm files, and older Alpine units don't read them.
The only Alpine unit, that i know, that reading WAV files in DVD (-R, +R, ...), is the DHA-S690 changer.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> NOTHING went the way I planned for the install. The 40-pin ribbon cable I ordered to keep the OEM computer display didn't fit because MINI changed it AGAIN. Now I need a 50-pin 0.50mm pitch cable. The only supplied that doesn't want a kidney for one takes a month to get them to me so I can't do that until I'm stateside. Wasted two hours trying to figure out why the processor wasn't firing up, pulled the side panels in the hatch out, tried a few things then after wasting an hour I remembered I hadn't engaged the circuit breaker... No place to install the sub level control knob that I even half-way liked. Optical cable didn't work . Then the best part. Got everything in, sounding reasonable (only XO, no T/A or EQ yet), fire it up, the screen slides up, and proceeded to hit the trim ring on the speedo... You gotta be ****tin' me. It's bad enough that it's easier to use the sub display than the main screen. So now I have to pull everything apart again, move it to the lower half of the DD opening and HOPE it clears the ring, or at least clears enough to make the screen usable until I'm stateside and can modify another one with a notch for the screen. If that doesn't work I'm FUBAR'd and will have to look at other options like the 910 or a single DIN Ai-Net unit that has processor compatibility which, as far as I can tell, are the D800 and the 910.
> 
> Ugh...


can we confirm optical works with non-alpine related processor? My sources tell me they get the red light but no stream.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't see why it wouldn't. Did they make sure to flip the switches on the D800?

I never used mine without the H800 so I can't say for sure. I'm just spitballing. The main issue I see you having is volume control since that's controlled over the Ai-Net bus.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I can't see why it wouldn't. Did they make sure to flip the switches on the D800?
> 
> I never used mine without the H800 so I can't say for sure. I'm just spitballing. The main issue I see you having is volume control since that's controlled over the Ai-Net bus.


True about the volume - until Arc releases the controller I guess I'm stuck
is there anyway you can perform a test and confirm with a HT receiver or optical or DAC?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No sir. I sold my set (which I regret) last year because the screen blocked the A/C vents in my Golf.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ I have the region free software! Find a euro model & you are all set.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine was region-free too, remember?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah I remember! What I am saying is............... If you get one back, a Euro version. I have the software to make it region free.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ahhhh. Wouldn't it still have tuner issues though?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

AM would still be hit or miss, but better. The MW range is almost as wide as our AM band. FM will be fine & also better on the Euro version because it has RDS. I am thinking about picking one back up. But I may spring for the cheaper IVA-D511R.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

evo9 said:


> ^^ I have the region free software! Find a euro model & you are all set.


What do you mean by this? Just got my IVA-D800r and it won't play out region dvd's. Do you have a crack of fix for this?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, he has a crack for it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Does he have a crack to get optical out on CD/IPOD like they have on the 205/505?

That's superb evo9 can you pm me the details?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's not even worth worrying about. Anything lossless on your iPod will be indistinguishable from cd anyway. I've listened to the same tracks lossless over iPod and on cd and I couldn't hear ANY difference.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Why would you need a crack to get optical output from the cd section? ?
That isn't the case is it? Because I'm wanting one of these and the optical out is a big part of its appeal for me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

He wants optical when using iPod, which it won't do. It will pass optical from the cd/dvd drive with no issues and no workarounds. I REALLY enjoyed that combo and have been tempted to go back to it.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Im getting no sound at all from Ai-Net connected to the h800. Optical works fine. Any idea guys?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did you flip the switched in the bottom of the head unit?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

any of you guys happen to know a good option for purchasing one of these now? I see on ebay they're still incredibly expensive to get shipped to the States. Any other options?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The shipping wasn't too bad on mine. I think I paid $1100 total. I'd go that route again in a heartbeat. It's worth it and a GREAT unit.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Evo, I have been interested in the D800 myself. So if I get it then I have to connect both the Optical and RCAs to my DSP? So I am not minimizing cables, that sucks? But as long as it works thats all that matters.

Also, how does the 400BT work for you?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ If you are running the PXA-H800/700, the only cables needed are the optical & 
A-iNet cables. The 400BT worked great.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, I really wish I still had mine. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

But if your not using the H800 then you need to use the RCAs and Optical?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtonPuncher (Apr 23, 2014)

evo9 said:


> *Things that does not work *
> 1) Sat radio "tested TUA-T020XM" Unit does not recognized this XM tuner.
> 2) AM radio is not 100% compatiable with North America. This will be a hit & miss eg; I tried to tune to 610. Tuner will only tune to 612.
> 3) HD radio "tested TUA-T550HD" Connects & passes signal but does not receive in HD on bench test. This could be due to poor signal in my house. _More test maybe needed once installed in my car_.


Hi,
I'm seriously thinking about buying an IVA-D511. I've got a few questions...

1)Did anyone ever confirm if the TUA-T550HD HD Radio tuner works?
2)If so, could you properly tune stations? IE, tune 610 not the incorrect 612.
3)What is the difference between the E and R suffixes? (E=Europe? R=Rest of the world, excluding Europe and the USA?)
4)Has anyone tried the NVE-M300P? If so, how did you load US maps?
5)How difficult is it to unlock the region?
6)Does the Nav button show up even if you don't have a Nav unit connected? If so, can you select it and does it go to a black screen?

I've found that the only 800/511 units that are currently listed on eBay are "R" units. TokyoSpeaker does have an "E" unit but I'd rather go through eBay to purchase the unit.

Thanks for your time and for any info.


Ben


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

ButtonPuncher said:


> Hi,
> I'm seriously thinking about buying an IVA-D511. I've got a few questions...
> 
> 1)Did anyone ever confirm if the TUA-T550HD HD Radio tuner works?
> ...


Answers inserted!


----------



## ButtonPuncher (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Believe it or not but not being able to tune AM is a deal breaker for me. I'm a talk radio junkie. Not having HD Radio is even worse. There's a bunch of good FM subchannels in Milwaukee. Oh well, time to look for a used single din unit with AI-net.

BP


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

ButtonPuncher said:


> Thanks for the info! Believe it or not but not being able to tune AM is a deal breaker for me. I'm a talk radio junkie. Not having HD Radio is even worse. There's a bunch of good FM subchannels in Milwaukee. Oh well, time to look for a used single din unit with AI-net.
> 
> BP




The R version, I think might work!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, the R version will work since the tuner goes out to the hundredths place. It'll just take longer to tune. My dad still has a Pioneer home receiver from the 80s, I think, that he bought in Italy and it tunes everything just fine. Just has two places after the decimal. 

Of note, the R version D800s are NOT region free on the DVD so movies won't work.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Does the D800 still play in whatever mode you're in with the screen in (not retracted). Meaning, if I want to play a cd or USB input, can I do that and still use track forward/back and volume without the screen up? Thinking it would be less distracting to not have the screen up at times.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Does the D800 still play in whatever mode you're in with the screen in (not retracted). Meaning, if I want to play a cd or USB input, can I do that and still use track forward/back and volume without the screen up? Thinking it would be less distracting to not have the screen up at times.


Yes it sure does Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Yes it sure does Steve


Awesome, thanks for the confirmation, my friend! 

This is an awesome unit with a great featureset. Shame Alpine decided not to bring it to the US.

It's going to look great in my dash


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I miss mine


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I miss mine


Steve now owns yours.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Steve now owns yours.





Looking forward to playing around with it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to playing around with it.


this just got awkward. lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

hahaha!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

ErinH said:


> this just got awkward. lol.


Ummmmm, yea it did lol.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Erin played with mine


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Erin played with mine


You sure? I don't think I've ever seen a d800 in person. Think you were running the Clarion when I heard your car at Finals last year.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I was playing off the awkwardness ;-)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

NOW it's awkward... lol


----------

